# A fresh batch of CCG goodness arrived today!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Came home from a long day, and big batch of Clear Cure Goo inspiration was awaiting me in a box on the dining room table. Hell yeh, brightened my day right up!!!!:thumbup:
If you get a chance, check them out at
http://www.clearcuregoo.com
..and their FaceBook pages, lots of really good tiers post their patterns onto CCGs FB pages.
https://www.facebook.com/ClearCureGoo?fref=pb
https://www.facebook.com/clearcureeyes?fref=pb
This is the first batch of eyes I have gotten from them, and they are freakin awesome! Can't wait to try out the new Pro Plus Light as well. 
If you guys have any questions on the CCG stuff, let me know. If I don't know, I'll get ya an answer :thumbsup: Maybe some day we can all get together and tie, and maybe I'll share some.
L8, Harry


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

RAD... Tried Flylipps yet?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a "thing" for eyes....Jurrasic eyes, dumbells, babydoll(poppers), 3d, etc....went overboard a few times! Have you tried UV knot sealer? I use it for most epoxy heads now......dries in sunlight almost instantly!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

JonnyT, 
Yeh, stumbled onto flylipps I guess about 6-7 years ago(man has it been that long?). Love the flylipps, expecialy for spec flys. The guy who makes them is awesome as well, and if ya didn't know, he's a local Pensacolian.

A,
LOL, sounds like you went on an eye binge.:lol: I think we all do it every once in a while, you just start thinking of all the flys you can tie with each, and gotta have them.:thumbsup: I use the RIO UV Knot Sense for some heads and other stuff as well, it's pretty good to work with. I also use it on the thread wraps of bigger flys, instead of head cement; and occasionally big leader knots and connections. Bonus is, it can actually be cured with the CCG light as well. 

L8, Harry


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep - Flylipps Greg is a great guy. I run into him at Ozone Pizza occasionally when I visit back home. His office is in the old Sacred Heart building.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Im loving the gigantic blue ones. The bigger the better


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Capt. Harry 
I haven't tried Brian's CCG eyes yet, but they look awesome, nice surprise to come home to.

And yes I do know John, in fact four dollars hangs on Mike's office wall, John bought the first pack of FlyLipps I ever sold and I pinned the money there as a reminder. That was almost nine years ago. John used to write a really nice column on fishing for the PNJ back then.

Dang man I am getting old!


----------

